# 3D?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw a mod for the iPhone that makes the phone look like a 3d device by making the wallpaper move with the accelerometer. I was wondering if there was anything like this for android?


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

you mean something like panoplanet?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well theres that and shakem all does that but its not 3d


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

1st i dont know what panoplanet is, 2nd ya i no its not 3d it just looks like it


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

panoplanet is a livewallpaper that reacts to the position of your phone via the accelerometer VR tunnel also has a similar effect


----------

